# New member - would love some advice



## Mrs ABA

Hi

We are 1st timers - DH 2 azoospermic tests and 1 showing minimal activity.  Have gone to private clinic in London for treatment.  Aimed to start ICSI asap.  But my OST results were mixed - FSH good at 7, AMH a little low at 4 but only 3 antral follicles without stimulation, though I am 34.

ICSI is the only way we can use my DH's sperm.  We will consider donor but think it is important to give ICSI a try.  My question is although we understand that my results are not great, is this something a clinic is likely to agree to go with?  we are seeing the doc soon, but I'm really stressing!

Thanks 

Mrs A


----------



## CrystalW

Mrs ABA said:


> Hi
> 
> We are 1st timers - DH 2 azoospermic tests and 1 showing minimal activity. Have gone to private clinic in London for treatment. Aimed to start ICSI asap. But my OST results were mixed - FSH good at 7, AMH a little low at 4 but only 3 antral follicles without stimulation, though I am 34.
> 
> ICSI is the only way we can use my DH's sperm. We will consider donor but think it is important to give ICSI a try. My question is although we understand that my results are not great, is this something a clinic is likely to agree to go with? we are seeing the doc soon, but I'm really stressing!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mrs A


Hello Mrs A,

There are a few clinics who have quite strict criteria about the patients they will treat but many are happy to give people a chance providing they are well informed on the chances of success. If the clinic you have chosen will not help, there are plently who would be happy to offer you treatment!

Best wishes


----------



## Mrs ABA

Thanks very much.  They did agree to treat me though called my results "absolutely dreadful" and went on at length at how awful they were which was less than supportive!  I had the impression they would have rather we went away and think there is a difference between counselling with regard to potential poor response and terrifying people!  But we're not that faint hearted!


----------

